# Diabeticmum has recently diagnosed stage 1 son



## diabeticmum (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi all,
Just wanted to say hello to you all, I have had a very interesting time reading your threads. I have been a stage 1 diabetic for 39 years, diagnosed at the tender age of 2 and recently my 13 year old son has been diagnosed with stage 1 also.  I myself have gone through many stages of my life coping with diabetes and am glad to say im still smiling.  If i can be of assistance to anybody please don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome, though very sorry about your son's recent diagnosis, how is he managing with it all ?

You will be an incredible source of support for your son having been through it all and you seem to have a postive attitude which is great to see!

Look forward to seeing you posting


----------



## diabeticmum (Jul 9, 2012)

Many thanks, yes it was a major shock when Max was diagnosed, but he is an amazing child who at the present time seems to be coping remarkably well.  When he reached the age of 10 i seemed to relax a bit thinking that his chances of developing it now were very slim, how wrong i was.


----------



## fencesitter (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your boy. At least he knows who to turn to for advice 
My son was 13 when he was diagnosed too. He is doing just fine, although getting a bit slack about testing recently (now aged 15). 
You must know much more than many parents in your shoes, but if there's anything we can help with fire away!
Catherine


----------



## diabeticmum (Jul 11, 2012)

Many thanks Catherine, although I may have alot of experience with Diabetes itself, Its all new having a teenage son with it, so im sure you will be a great help to me along the way, likewise if there is anything I can help with don't hesitate to contact me Mandy x


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi diabetic mam !  Well done for being so possitive !   Good luck with you & your son    All the best


----------

